# Catts Farm, Headley



## LiamWg (Sep 15, 2010)

*Catts Farm*

Well this place is quite local me and Zotez have thought about going for a while but never really had time. We finally managed to get up there after blagging a lift off my dad 
Although its only a small explore the place had a lot of atmosphere and it was definitely worth the trip down there because it had a very eerie feel to the place 

Can't find much history of the place sorry :|


On with the report 





























































Like the fact it was made in England 










Hope you enjoyed 

LiamWG


----------



## Zotez (Sep 15, 2010)

Such a small place but very very atmospheric, especially the chicken coop and pool area!


----------



## LiamWg (Sep 15, 2010)

Defiantly mate was kinda spooky :\ I wish there was a way into one of the buildings though and i bet that would have been even spookier!


----------



## Jimmy100100 (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice pictures lads shame i couldn't come this time round


----------



## Zotez (Sep 16, 2010)

Explored with LiamWG and my girlfriend.

This place seems to have been here for a long time, its not been sat so long though and I think it was in use up to a few years ago (also many of the boards look in good condition and the fence is also in good condition - not much vandalism at all). A small place that I doubt many on here would have bothered with, but there was definately a very odd feeling about it, even my Girlfriend said she felt a bit odd when we were around the pool/shed area, and I had a strange urgency to leave that i've never had on any other explore. No inside access whatsoever but did get a fair few external shots.

There are plans to build an equestrian centre on the property but there have been loads of different ideas over the years, living locally I can definately see that there will be even more traffic problems than there already are around this area.

I actually prefer the pictures from LiamWG but thought i'd share mine anyway.





One of the strange array of buildings, they were all very different in construction.





The big, rusty metal shelter.





The farmhouse, slowly being overgrown.





Again, a big climber going up the side.





Water storage?





Couldnt get this open. 





An old ground roller type thing.





We found this place surrounded by trees, very very creepy here.





Overlooking the pool.





Chicken coop? Hidden amongst trees.





Not sure what this was.





On our way back...





Looking back on the farm.





And again.

Hope you enjoyed my report!


----------



## krela (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Zotez.

We prefer it if you all post on one thread if you visit together rather than each person create a thread on the same visit. It does say this in [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=166606#post166606"]the guide to posting a report[/ame].

Ta.


----------



## LiamWg (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah mate I'm sure we will get round to doing it again at some point!


----------



## Zotez (Sep 16, 2010)

Think you got the wrong thread Liam! 

And Krela i'll bear that in mind for our next explore.


----------



## chaoticreason (Sep 16, 2010)

It is sad to see the small farmer go bust,I wish fore days of yore,but it is all of us that shopped at the supermarket and killed that farm.
Look at Detroit City!
It is growing legs an learning to walk in a old - new way,maybe when we collapse upon our knee's of decadence and waste,we too can build a farm upon our green and pleasant land and live once again. 
But! has ever life ever been so good? we are rich,we are free? we are senseless,abandoned,reckless with urge.And for what?
To the dreams of tomorrow from the sorrows of our past,do we meet yesterday tomorrow,or yesterday?
Aside from of my diatribe,great shots of a world fast disappearing.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Sep 18, 2010)

Great report mate. Was getting dark when I went so didn't get many good shots.

They've boarded the living room window on the house back up lol!

my report:
[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=15533[/ame]


----------



## Zotez (Sep 18, 2010)

We found out about the place from your report mate.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Sep 27, 2010)

Ahhh! You local?


----------



## LiamWg (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah me and Zotez live in Thatcham which is like 5 miles from here


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah I know Thatcham. My sis lives in Thatcham.

Up for an explore?


----------



## Zotez (Sep 28, 2010)

Definately one day!


----------

